# Bonesmashing has destroyed my face



## Deleted member 1956 (Aug 22, 2019)

I lost the asimetry of my face 😔😔


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 22, 2019)

you mean you lost the symmetry of your face

your face doesnt look asymmetrical tho


----------



## Yummyinmytummy (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1956 (Aug 22, 2019)

I only do one day but very hardly


----------



## Lelek (Aug 22, 2019)

you look like somebody who would do bonesmashing


----------



## Lorsss (Aug 22, 2019)

Alexguerreroh said:


> I lost the asimetry of my face 😔😔


show us the before pic too


----------



## Scarface (Aug 22, 2019)

Lelek said:


> you look like somebody who would do bonesmashing


smaller brain means less likely to get a concussion from it, just have a high T short skull br0


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Aug 22, 2019)

Alexguerreroh said:


> I lost the asimetry of my face 😔😔


Your bones look gopd tbh


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 22, 2019)

Why is your skull and your forehead so short?


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 22, 2019)

high t bones you should beastmax


----------



## HailToTheKing (Aug 22, 2019)

leave basement sons


----------



## Deleted member 1180 (Aug 22, 2019)

Alexguerreroh said:


> I lost the asimetry of my face 😔😔


What asymmetry??? Teh fuk boyo. Bonesmashing Has obviously worked for you. Go SLay some foids. Symmetry is overrated. A bunch of celebs have asymmetry people rarely notice and even if they do features and bone structure always make up for it.


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 22, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> high t bones you should beastmax


No jfl, with his tiny lower third the only thing he can do is prettyboymax



Itstime789 said:


> Bonesmashing Has obviously worked for you.


Lol no his bones look the same, look at his post history, and if theres any change its just swelling


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 22, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> No jfl, with his tiny lower third the only thing he can do is prettyboymax


his chin is averge cheekbones are massive and jaw is good


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 22, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> his chin is averge cheekbones are massive and jaw is good


He has the philtrum:chin ratio of a 6yo girl jfl


----------



## Deleted member 1956 (Aug 22, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Why is your skull and your forehead so short?





Pendejo said:


> No jfl, with his tiny lower third the only thing he can do is prettyboymax
> 
> 
> Lol no his bones look the same, look at his post history, and if theres any change its just swelling


Please how can I fix my lower third??


----------



## lildickgirl666 (Aug 22, 2019)

Do it until it evens out it’s kinda like roulette or something


----------



## Looksmax305 (Aug 22, 2019)

The title of this thread made me burst out into laughter


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Aug 22, 2019)

you look good


----------



## Okiwaga (Aug 22, 2019)

looking good try to grow a beard or let it some time to swell down


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Aug 24, 2019)

Alexguerreroh said:


> I lost the asimetry of my face 😔😔


Hitting your head significantly decreases neurogenesis and increases the chances of Alzheimer's


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 24, 2019)

Alexguerreroh said:


> Please how can I fix my lower third??


Wraparound jaw implants


----------



## Loko88 (Aug 24, 2019)

only retarded gigacopers are actually doing bonesmashing


----------

